# New work bench



## Surprman (Jan 7, 2015)

I got my new workbench put together and positioned in my shop this evening.  It will be nice to have a dedicated area to do work in.  I've been working on the sides of the workbenches that my mill and lathe are on up til now.

Rick


----------



## RandyM (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a great addition to an already fantastic space. Very nice.


----------



## davidh (Jan 8, 2015)

dang, that way too clean and un-cluttered.  how can you possibly want to dirty it up ?  so much horizontal places to put things. . .  I'm green with envy.  and embarrassed to think how bad that would look in a couple days if it were mine.  
dang. . .


----------



## jeep534 (Jan 26, 2015)

where are the pictures of the machines 

archie


----------

